# Werbe: Suche zuverlässigen Mitstreiter



## Jintara (15. November 2015)

Ich suche einen zuverlässigen Mitstreiter (welchen ich werbe) mit dem ich einiger Chars hochziehen kann. Meine Vorstellung bezieht sich dabei auf 2 stellige Summen. Geplannt ist sowohl Horde als auch Allianz hochzuziehen. Da es entsprechend viele Chars sein sollen, wird der Geworbene mit mir im Wechsel aussuchen auf welchem Server und welcher Fraktion wir spielen. Hierbei fängt der Geworbene an.

Sollte der geworbene Spieler zuverlässig sein und mit mir mein Ziel erreichen biete ich im als Gegenleistung genug Gold um sich pro erfolgreichen Monat seine Spielzeit leisten zu können (wowtoken) + weiter 2,5k/gelevelten 90 Char. Die Vergütung erfolgt immer am Ende des Monats also wenn die Leistung erbracht wurde. Jedoch auch rechtzeitig,so dass ihr nach der freien Spielzeit direkt mit eine Marke weiter machen könnt.

Solltet ihr Interesse haben, so schreibt mir eine PM mit Kontaktdaten. Ich melde mich dann bei euch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jintara


----------



## Serwante (22. Januar 2016)

Hast PN


----------

